
First Object Teleported from Earth to Orbit - jcater
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-object-teleported-from-earth-to-orbit/
======
dkonofalski
Another sensationalized article. They "teleported" a photon which is 1) not an
object and 2) not really teleported the way most people think of it. It's
basically taking a quantum link and mirroring the properties of one photon to
another. It's definitely cool and definitely useful, but it's not like we're
taking some small object and sending it to space. It's more like taking a
particle and changing the angle of that particle (even though that's not
really an accurate description) and observing that the other particle has also
changed to the same angle so, for most intents and purposes, it is the same
particle (only it's not, it's a photon).

TL;DR - Star Trek is still a long ways off.

------
dTal
Last I checked photons are not "objects". They don't even have mass.

An "object" being teleported even 1mm would be much bigger news than this.

